# Un-Freakin'-Believable



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

WV, KY, and TN are now coastal states. The Commonwealth of Virginia is no more. Completely gone.

I pulled in the driveway today only to be met by my neighbor lady and she was beside herself. She knows I get cigars on occasion and if she sees packages on the porch, she gets them and keeps them inside till I get home. I do appreciate her looking out for me(97 here today).

But today she greets me with, "You've got to see this", "You've got to see this". Her and her husband are pushing 80, and she's dragging me across the yard by my shirt sleeve. My first thought was, her husband is sick or worse. So I was trying to prepare myself.

But I wasn't prepared for what I saw. Total and complete destruction.










I just stood there with my mouth hanging open. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I've never seen so many packages in my life. Of course the questions were flying left and right. "Who sent these to you?" "Do you know these people?", "What's in all those boxes?", "Are you doing drugs?".

Folks, I Do Not deserve this. There are many, many more, that are more deserving than me. I'm humbled by what you've done. The generosity is simply amazing. My heartfelt thanks to all of you.

It's going to take me a few hours to go through all these and thank the people responsible. I'll post pics later on tonight and show what great people we have here at CS.

*Thank you all so very much!*


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

We Are Legion!!! Bwahaahahahaha!!!!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

uh...wow:dr


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks liked you ticked some people off Mark.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

HOLY SH** WTF

I say no more other then grats man LOL


Shawn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

F**CK ME RUNNING!!!!


Now that's a bomb! 



ATL


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

:r :w


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

WHOA!!!


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

That is a beautiful sight.

:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

HOLY F^&* S(&T!!!!!!! I think it is time to take the Legion serious!!!!! Time to stock up and live in the Bomb Shelter!!!!!!!

Congrats Mark!!!!!!! You deserve the beating you just took!!!!

Ron


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Holy Crap!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> HOLY F^&* S(&T!!!!!!! I think it is time to take the Legion serious!!!!! Time to stock up and live in the Bomb Shelter!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Mark!!!!!!! You deserve the beating you just took!!!!
> 
> Ron


Perhaps if we dont, we could be the brunt their next attack...YOU ALL SUCK.:c Just joking, great job guys.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> HOLY F^&* S(&T!!!!!!! I think it is time to take the Legion serious!!!!! Time to stock up and live in the Bomb Shelter!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Mark!!!!!!! You deserve the beating you just took!!!!
> 
> Ron


Off to buy another cooler or two??
Congrats, seems you turned up on Legions Radar.

This, my friend, is a *cluster bomb*

Bests

Jon


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

o

This seems like its gonna be a loooooooooooong thread. 

(Btw, that's just not right.)


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Don't care what you say, you deserve everything you get and more!! Wow!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like you've been wery, wery baaaaaaad.......

Hope the neighbors recover


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Holy crap! You mean Legion DOES exist???


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Don't care what you say, you deserve everything you get and more!! Wow!


:tpd: These guys are serious though. Excellent job!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

.........:dr ..........:dr ..........:dr ......... 
GD haha Bought time i see some devestation of that magnitude. Ill be waiting at the computer till i see some pic's. ( can someone cue me in ...as why this happend haha , or was it a complete random nuclear bomb)


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> .........:dr ..........:dr ..........:dr .........
> GD haha Bought time i see some devestation of that magnitude. Ill be waiting at the computer till i see some pic's. ( can someone cue me in ...as why this happend haha , or was it a complete random nuclear bomb)


It was Legion...'nuff said!


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I think it's safe to say you were OWNED! :w 

Good god, that's the bomb of all bombs..


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

PitDog said:


> Holy crap! You mean Legion DOES exist???


I guess I had you and WhiteJimmy pinned for the wrong guy.. whoops, my bad.

Jeez Legion, you hammered Mike. Good job!

Kelso


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

that is totally awesome - I love it


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

That is an INSANE bombing run!! I hope you recover soon Mark!:w


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Seems the Catfish got hooked... it couldn't of happened to a nicer guy... OH and Legion if you are listening, I am noob...

I do believe in Legion, I do I do
I do believe in Legion, I do I do
I do believe in Legion, I do I do
I do believe in Legion, I do I do
I do believe in Legion, I do I do


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

A warning was issued.
Our plan carried through.
All FOG's take heed.
For you may be next.

We will not be stopped,
We cannot be stopped,

For . . . *We Are Legion!*

Klaatu Barada Nikto


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn those old women!:r


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW...that is unbelivable!

I have been looking back at that picture for almost an hour now, and that's all I can say.

WOW...that is unbelivable!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Holy freakin mother of - Damn! Somebody is going to Wal-Mart tonight for a new cooler. :r :r 

Ron


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Bobb said:


> I have been looking back at that picture for almost an hour now, and that's all I can say.
> 
> WOW...that is unbelivable!


Same here, ive been reloading the thread over and over again to look at the picture and see all the new posts.

CS never stops amazing me with its generosity.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

:r :r Man thats something Mark, congrats brother and you can certainly shut that your not worthy chit up now. Well deserved ole buddy!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

HAHAHA there at it again, unbelievable.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice job, whoever you are. Catfish is going to have to borrow some of Hog's midgets to unpack it all.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Ooopps, guess I posted in the other thread just a bit too soon.

Now thats the MOAB of all MOABS!!!!!


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

looks like christmas came early


----------



## The Shadow (May 26, 2006)

hmmm,,,,interesting idea, congrats, Mr. Catfish, you certainly deserve it!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Why in the heck didn't I know about this run? Whoever picked this target did an awesome job. Kudos folks, congrats Mark, you deserve the beating LOL.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

^^^ LMAO nice! The Shadow!!!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Congratulations. Obviously many people think you deserve it and I am inclined to agree with them. Now why arent I smoking a cigar?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats, Catfish! well deserved!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats Mark! Looks like you've been sucker punched!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn, the pics won't load here at work...can't wait to get home to see them!

Mark, hard to think of a kinder, nicer, more deserving Gorilla...whatever is in those pics, I KNOW you deserve it! Congrats!

Legion...good choice!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Why in the heck didn't I know about this run? Whoever picked this target did an awesome job. Kudos folks, congrats Mark, you deserve the beating LOL.


:tpd: *What inda Hell?*nicely played guys whoever you are..congrats mark.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

fl0at said:


> I guess I had you and WhiteJimmy pinned for the wrong guy.. whoops, my bad.
> 
> Jeez Legion, you hammered Mike. Good job!
> 
> Kelso


I don't know why I was labeled as "Legion". I told you I didn't post that! 

Just because I like to chuck a few bombs out here and there.....


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

In the theme of Jaws < I think we're going to need a bigger humidor!>


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Great hit Legion!! You gave the sneaky bombin bastage a taste of his own medicine..LOL.. Congrats Mark!! You don't deserve it my a$$!!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I can just picture catfish, breakin out the calculator trying to count up the contents of those boxes, having given up useing the toes!!!

LOL


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> HOLY SH** WTF
> 
> I say no more other then grats man LOL
> 
> Shawn


:tpd:

I think Shawn said it all.


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

All I can say is *WOW!* That is incredible! The amount of generosity on this board is amazing.

Scott


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Legion kicked my ass. And kicked it good. I've been beat before, but never like this.



These guys don't mess around, that's for sure. I'll say it again, I certainly didn't deserve this. I can say thank you from now on and it will never be adequate. I am truly humbled. The Legion has my deepest appreciation. Thanks to each and everyone of you for everything.

The Legion is for real. And they do putting a hurting on a BOTL.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Theres no woodshed here, but you's shure got a whippen! 

:r


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

WOW! what a bomb! I think catfish is being a tad bit modest  good luck storing those smokes!


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Is that an Immenso by the cheese? Fire that bad boy up!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW!! You should hear Mark talking about all those cigars..LOL.. Legion certainly put a smile on Mark's face.. you can hear it in his voice..LOL Great hit guys!!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG LEGION! Mark , if anyone in the Jungle deserves this ,it is definately you!

CBF:w


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Daaammmnnn!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Legion kicked my ass. And kicked it good. I've been beat before, but never like this.
> 
> These guys don't mess around, that's for sure. I'll say it again, I certainly didn't deserve this. I can say thank you from now on and it will never be adequate. I am truly humbled. The Legion has my deepest appreciation. Thanks to each and everyone of you for everything.
> 
> The Legion is for real. And they do putting a hurting on a BOTL.


It is very obvious that The Legion is real. And just as obvious that they sure do know how to put out some Whoop A$$!!!!

But, make no mistake about it, you certainly DID deserve it. You are one of the many here that exemplifies what a BOTL is.

Again, Congrats Mark!!!! And to The Legion, Great Job!!!! You couldn't have picked a better target!!!

Ron


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*!!!*​


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Now the question has to be asked, "Who's next?"

Here's my response, "I'm moving with NO forwarding address!"


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Legion is for real!!! It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

heeeeyyyy.....some of those look familiar....


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

That is awesome! Well deserved!


----------



## Louis (Jul 12, 2006)

I knew you guys were generous, but this is incredible! Kudos to you and all that are involved. 

I am awe struck!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Mmmm...sausage... :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Damn, the pics won't load here at work...can't wait to get home to see them!
> 
> Mark, hard to think of a kinder, nicer, more deserving Gorilla...whatever is in those pics, I KNOW you deserve it! Congrats!
> 
> Legion...good choice!


Ok, I'm home and saw the pic....HOLY CRIKEY!!!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Congrats Mark! No matter how much you say it, it doesn't make any of your statement the truth. You DO deserve this if nothing else then for all the destruction you've caused so many of us in the past. 

I just wish I'd been able to have been in on this one.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Good Lord man, what are you gonna do with all those cigars?  

Nice job Legion.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Dang!!!!..........Now that's an impressive bombing run


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

catfishm2 said:


> Legion kicked my ass. And kicked it good. I've been beat before, but never like this.
> 
> These guys don't mess around, that's for sure. I'll say it again, I certainly didn't deserve this. I can say thank you from now on and it will never be adequate. I am truly humbled. The Legion has my deepest appreciation. Thanks to each and everyone of you for everything.
> 
> The Legion is for real. And they do putting a hurting on a BOTL.


:dr So when are you inviting us over for dinner??


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn Mark, you got creamed man! WTG legion!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Great targeting guys!! Stepping up by the Legion and destrying our jungle river bottom feeders is a very good thing. You picked a winner, no doubt. Well Mark, I hope you are ready for the storage issues. Congrats pal!


----------



## The Shadow (May 26, 2006)

Legion said:


> A warning was issued.
> Our plan carried through.
> All FOG's take heed.
> For you may be next.
> ...


We are The Shadow.....We lurk.....We Watch....We listen.....We know who is behind Legion, and how this came to be....We have proof........all will become clear in time to those who choose to see the light


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

OMG...This is getting out of hand!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Lets see now...........

We got the Legion.
We got the Shadow.
We got the Noob Mercenary..ah..whatever.
We got the Club Stogie Crime Family.

The Legion has proven themselves as a force to contend with.

The others have just posted. Pick a target, any target. Lets see the devestation that anarchy can produce. There will be nothing left.

And when there is nothing left, I will rise up and RULE THE Wor..........no ....wait....sorry wrong forum. 

Theres nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## The Shadow (May 26, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> Lets see now...........
> 
> We got the Legion.
> We got the Shadow.
> ...


You are mistaken, bwaaahahahaa. We *predate* the Legion. We KNOW how Legion came to be...We have already struck in the past, silently...We will strike again in the future......bwaaahahahahaha


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

You might as well change your name to caveman because they bambed your a$$ right back to the stone age with that one. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Thats more sticks than i could smoke in 3 years!! Nice job novaps !


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Why in the heck didn't I know about this run? Whoever picked this target did an awesome job. Kudos folks, congrats Mark, you deserve the beating LOL.


I'm with Sean on this one, wish I would have known about this run. Mark is VERY deserving of this bombing run, one of the best CS has to offer. Congrats Mark!!!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

The Shadow said:


> You are mistaken, bwaaahahahaa. We *predate* the Legion. We KNOW how Legion came to be...We have already struck in the past, silently...We will strike again in the future......bwaaahahahahaha


Yeah, I thought I smelled that Silent But Deadly.

But I have.......wait for it..............."SPOTLIGHT!!!!"

With me around there is no Shadows!!!! BWAAHAHAHAHA

Disclaimer: Karma has been given his medication. THere should be no more ranting and Raving. We are sorr......huh....wha......what do you mean you forgot to lock the door!! AWW CRAP!!!!!


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

That is incredible. Wow. Congrats.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow! Very impressive legion. Judging by the number of boxes I would have to guess you are a member of the Postal Workers Union. Way to keep the folks employed! 

Enjoy Mark.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

That's not a bomb, that's a freaking box pass!--a big one!

I hope one of those bigger boxes contained a humi because it looks like you're going to need one.

Good job!


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

Catfishm,

Your postman has gotta love you now :c !! Great bomb, and to a very deserving CS member!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

:tpd: :w


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I thought that whole "legion" thing was a joke. Hope I didn't p#ss them off by mocking em'!! Nice bomb!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Damn, the pics won't load here at work...can't wait to get home to see them!
> 
> Mark, hard to think of a kinder, nicer, more deserving Gorilla...whatever is in those pics, I KNOW you deserve it! Congrats!
> 
> Legion...good choice!


I cant see any pics (dammit) sounds like a awsome hit on a good gorilla though,enjoy the booty...Dave


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Oh man, that is beautiful!

Anyone bored enough to count all those stogies yet? I got to ten but decided to stop there.. didn't want to have to take my shoes off.

Kelso


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

fl0at said:


> Oh man, that is beautiful!
> 
> Anyone bored enough to count all those stogies yet? I got to ten but decided to stop there.. didn't want to have to take my shoes off.
> 
> Kelso


24 Boxes containing:

1 model motorcycle
1 sausage
1 velvetta cheese
1 bx crackers
and a total of by my count *104 Fine SMOKES*

Not that is a hit.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Yea, that's a decent bombing run.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

That is simpley amazing and you deserve each and every one Mark. I am really glad to see this happen to such a deserving and generous gorilla. Congrats.

WTG Legion! I want to know to be a part of this elite bombing group!!!!

:ms NCRM


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

More destruction rained down on Va today in the form of this:










Another awesome bomb from a member of *Legion*. Thank you sir for the terrific smokes. Your generosity is appreciated more than you know.

I have been asked to protect their identity and I will respect their wishes. I just want to say to each and every one of you again, how much this means. Your generosity is beyond belief and I'm going to enjoy each and every one of the great cigars. Thank you all very, very much.

So everyone is invited to my house. We'll have sausage and cheese, take turns riding the motorcycle I got, and enjoy a great smoke.... Thanks to all.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Whoo-hoo!!! Herf at Mark's house!!:w :al


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

herfage.. hope its not TOOO far from MN lol.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> Whoo-hoo!!! Herf at Mark's house!!:w :al


I guess so !! Awesome !


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

yeesh. you got a freaking smack down.
way to go guys!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Great hit...just when you thought it was over, you get another aftershock


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

whiteboard said:


> *!!!*​


:tpd:

"Why is everybody always picking on me..."

:r Nice job guys, enjoy Bro.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

> _HOLY CRIKEY!!! _


I'm not sure what _crikey_ means but I think it fits for this. :dr


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hit again today by *Legion*

Another terrific bomb from another generous member of Legion. Those are some great smokes and I'm going to enjoy each of them. Thank you sir for your generosity.

You guys know it's killing me to remain silent....:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

catfishm2 said:


> Hit again today by *Legion*
> 
> Another terrific bomb from another generous member of Legion. Those are some great smokes and I'm going to enjoy each of them. Thank you sir for your generosity.


Well, it looks like you are going to be busy for a couple of months digging yourself out of that carpet bomb. I believe that brings the count up to 113


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I was about to bitch not being included in this bombing run.. But if newbs are going around anonymously bombing innocent FOGs like Mark, might have to start packing up some Priority Mail boxes instead.. :gn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

txmatt said:


> innocent FOGs like Mark,


*Excuussseee Meeee... Mark innocent... * :r :BS


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

Christmas in July?


----------

